# Shut the box game



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

This is an game I made .. gosh .. over 10 years ago. Where does time go?

I used 3/8'' red oak and used half blind dovetails .. My first time dove tailing. I made several over the years to give away as gifts.

For those who don't know .. here's how it's played ...

Can be played with any number of players.

Each player take turns throwing 2 dice
They flip down the number or numbers relating to the dice

Example .. 7 .. you have the option to throw down a 7 or 2 and 5 or 1 and 6 or.. you get the idea.

Continue till your unable to throw down any numbers and the lowest number wins or "shut the box".

When a player reaches 6 or below, they have the option of throwing 1 or both dice. 

It's fun to to charge a quarter or a dollar to play.

I once played with 21 people at camp. And no I didn't win:thumbdown:

I should add ..

if 2 or more players tie .. Only they anti up and play again.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

The first thing I thought of when I saw the pic, was how many times I played this game at my grandma's  Looks awesome! and I definitely approve of the game!


----------

